# tegen de stroom ingaan



## Jezus9

I can't find Dutch/English anywhere?

In Dutch we call it 'Tegen de stroom ingaan' isn't it something like 'Going against the ropes' 

Or is it going against the stream?

<< Moderator's note: I've moved this from the English Only forum to the Dutch forum, where translation questions are answered.   
Cagey, English Only moderator >>


----------



## Suehil

Literally it means 'going against the stream' but there are several ways to say that in English.  If you give us the context we could give you the best translation.


----------



## Jezus9

Thanks for the answer.

 Well, it's about going against the stream as in: not caring about opinions, standing up for yourself, going against the ropes.

Or as we say in Dutch 'Tegen de stroom ingaan' could you write down all possibilities?


----------



## Suehil

Nee, dat gaat niet;  zo'n lijst is voor niemand nuttig.  Als je een specifieke context geeft, dan kunnen we je helpen.

N.B.  'against the ropes' betekent héél iets anders dan 'against the stream/current'


----------



## Jezus9

There is no context, I need it for the title of my blog.

The blog is about going against the crowd/tegen de stroom inroeien.


----------



## Suehil

The title of a blog is context. 

I suggest "Swimming against the tide"


----------



## Jezus9

Thanks!

Was the term 'going against the crowd' good English as well by the way?


----------

